# Living near Toronto



## mask59 (Aug 28, 2009)

Your advice would be appreciated!!
I'm about to transfer with my work to our office in Mississauga and wondered where would be the best places to explore for Housing, schools etc

I'll be making a visit to the new office , but need advice for places to look around with my main focus on schools for my 2 boys. Thet also want things to do with ease of getting around.

I was looking at Cambridge?? Any ideas please!!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mask59 said:


> Your advice would be appreciated!!
> I'm about to transfer with my work to our office in Mississauga and wondered where would be the best places to explore for Housing, schools etc
> 
> I'll be making a visit to the new office , but need advice for places to look around with my main focus on schools for my 2 boys. Thet also want things to do with ease of getting around.
> ...


Mississauga covers a good deal of territory. It has many nice housing areas itself and is a well run city, but somewhat sprawling. But like all large cities it has its unsightly areas. There's a good deal of light industry in the city. It is close to Oakville which is a very attractive upscale town and a desirable place to live. Both places have good public and private schools. If your office is in the north end of Mississauga then Cambridge could be a viable alternative as the north end is close to the major highway to Cambridge. If the office is in the south end it would add considerably to your commute time.


----------



## mask59 (Aug 28, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Mississauga covers a good deal of territory. It has many nice housing areas itself and is a well run city, but somewhat sprawling. But like all large cities it has its unsightly areas. There's a good deal of light industry in the city. It is close to Oakville which is a very attractive upscale town and a desirable place to live. Both places have good public and private schools. If your office is in the north end of Mississauga then Cambridge could be a viable alternative as the north end is close to the major highway to Cambridge. If the office is in the south end it would add considerably to your commute time.



Thanks for that, it's great info. The office is located on Derry Road West.
Looks like it's near a main highway? What would be my commute time from Cambridge or Oakville?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mask59 said:


> Thanks for that, it's great info. The office is located on Derry Road West.
> Looks like it's near a main highway? What would be my commute time from Cambridge or Oakville?


From Oakville about 25 minutes and from Cambridge about an hour. FYI there are two major highways showing on your map. Hwy 401 would be for Cambridge but you can use Hwy 407 for part of the way. Be advised it is a toll highway and depending on the kms driven on it can be quite expensive.
If I can answer anything else for you, please fire away.


----------

